# Need help with a JC Higgins Flightliner



## Monarky (May 7, 2013)

Hello fellow Cabers,
I just inherited another bike (JC Higgins/Sears Flightliner) project and need some advice.  The bike has some light surface rust and some flaking of the old clear coat.  I started cleaning it up with some WD40 and fine 0000 steel wool and is starting to shine up but there are still some areas that have stubborn clear spots that don't come off.  Does anyone have any tips to get the clear off quicker without doing any damage to the undercoat.  I'm not sure if this frame is completely chrome or something else.  Please help!


----------

